# AKC Pointing Labs, Silver, Chocolate and yellow



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

I have some lab pups that are six weeks old.

https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/65190011


----------



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

These labs are seven weeks old today. You can come get them now or come pick yours today and come get them Monday after they get their first set of shots.
They are AKC registered or bred labs
They are amazing family dogs and incredible hunters. The parents do great upland game and waterfowl.


----------



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

they are ready to go today. they are 700 each obo. last silver female is gone.


----------



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

i will be in Taylorsville at my brothers tonight, does anyone from up north want to see them? which pups should i bring? they will be there for a few days with the sire. call or text 3853751881


----------



## Naknek (Sep 2, 2021)

sold four more over the weekend. i only have four left, a silver male, a yellow female and two chocolate females.


----------

